# Mirror Finish: Detailing Training Course at Shinearama 28th August.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok guys, after a sell out for the last 7 months doing different coursesl, I am pleased to announce that Sunday 28th August will be the date for the course. 

Major part of the course will be the new DA Polishing system. A system a lot of the pro's in the US are using rather than rotary for correction, all will be revealed on the day, plus you will get a chance to try it out!!!

We will also be spending time wet sanding with both hand blocking and sanding with machine. Both dry and wet sanding. My years working at Rolls Royce/Bentley in the finishing bay will show you the absolute way to finish a car with only using a finishing compound!!!!!!! You will be amazed.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

For a change in August we will be going through the whole process of detailing from the wash stage, claying, tar removal etc.

Also planned is a full wheels off detail concentrating on cleaning the arches and applying dressing, properly cleaning wheels, claying wheels and protecting wheels. I believe the donor car is pretty awfull.

We will also be doing a full engine bay detail and how to dress an engine properly.

Then using different types of LSP and applying correctly.

I will be using the steam cleaner a lot for a lot of these tasks as well as doing a full interior detail just using steam and no chemicals.

After that we will move onto the basics of using a DA polisher. The main part of this is using the New Meguiars DA polishing system with microfibre pads and dedicated polishes. This is definately the future of detailing and polishing, not to be missed!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to concentrate more on machining then that is what we will do. I just wanted to offer a bit of an alternative course, perhaps more a beginners course.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder due via paypal by 21st August.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from polishing to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!! (One deposit was returned last month)

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day. There is a Mc Donalds 5 mins away for people wanting a breakfast on the way in.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. Jamie Deposit Paid
2. indydulay Deposit Paid
3. recon1 Deposit Paid
4. bluegttdi Deposit Paid
5. GrEyHoUnD Deposit Paid
6. Jakub555 Paid in Full
7. Shinearama Booking
8. 
9. 
10. 

Reserve
1. TomSinclair
2. 
3.

Cheers


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm interested in this, but mainly just want to focus on DA basics with maybe a quick look at Rotary.

So if the course will be more centred on these, then put me down. I obviously understand you want offer a alternative coursemore a beginners though, just let me know!


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

As discussed Steve please swap me onto this course from the advanced. Fancy having a go with the new microfiber correction system you were talking about and a go on a rotary. Cmon guys get your names down!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Plenty of spots available guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Where is this being held?

Might abit tad to far for me does any one know of any being held in ipswich kinda way


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

DJ1989 said:


> Where is this being held?
> 
> Might abit tad to far for me does any one know of any being held in ipswich kinda way


Altrincham mate, so yes a good 4 hour drive for you. Will be well worth it though!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Plenty of spots available, come on guys!!!!


----------



## TomSinclair (Apr 14, 2011)

Well after writing out a nice post with lots of questions I got logged out and it's lost it 

Do you know, from what people that have paid have said, what you''ll be doing on the day? I was looking for a DA course to go from the start and if possible show how to get rid of stone chips from sanding to finishing. Car washing/claying/waxing I've just picked up from reading around forums etc so anything on that would be a help but really want to get into polishing to see if it's worth picking up a G220 from yourselves!

I'm in Liverpool on 27th but if I'm heading back I wouldn't mind coming to this, whats the deadline you need to know by or is it ok to let you know on 27th if you have spaces left?

Thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Everything you are asking for Tom we will cover. 

No dead line but if we fill the course then you would be on the reserve list.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll sort a deposit tomorrow, Ill put my name down for this. Intrested in the new DA system more than anything, and wet sanding by the DA too I have never used the DA to wet sand.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

will u be holding a similiar course in Scotland in the future?


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

ah jus seen the aberdeen course thread, are both courses gonna be covering the same stuff or slightly different as i noticed u never mentioned wet sanding in the aberdeen thread.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Eazy said:


> ah jus seen the aberdeen course thread, are both courses gonna be covering the same stuff or slightly different as i noticed u never mentioned wet sanding in the aberdeen thread.


Generally covering the same, will cover a bit of set sanding in Aberdeen as well.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

My names down  booked it with foxx yesterday over the phone


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> My names down  booked it with foxx yesterday over the phone


Cheers dude I will add you to the list!!! :wave:


----------



## bluegttdi (Jan 4, 2009)

could you please put me down for this.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Gutted i gotta work that morning any plans for the next one ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Filling up chaps. 
If you want to learn the neew DA system and Scholl Concepts range get your self booked on!!!!!!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi there
Please put me down as well
Cheers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jakub555 said:


> Hi there
> Please put me down as well
> Cheers


Hi
Added you to the course and just sending you an email.

Thanks for booking.
Steve


----------



## TomSinclair (Apr 14, 2011)

Put me down on the reserve list for now and if I'm back in Manchester on Sunday and there's a space I'll be there! 

I'll let you know later on this week


----------



## bluegttdi (Jan 4, 2009)

what time do i need to be there for?


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

How long will the day last? 

I'm up near Edinburgh and would be interested?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

AboveFunction said:


> How long will the day last?
> 
> I'm up near Edinburgh and would be interested?


Start 10am and thrugh till about 4:30ish.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Did you get my deposit steve?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Did you get my deposit steve?


Sure did Mr greyhound.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello to all..;-)
That was really nice course with Steve
I really enjoyed it
Really worth it course and my trip ( 1 way about 140miles 2h:30min drive, no problem )
Big thanks of course to the MAIN MAN " Steve " and all guys to have a really very nice day
Thanks to all guys including Phil ,Foxx etc

Thank again

Best Regards
Jakub


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jakub555 said:


> Hello to all..;-)
> That was really nice course with Steve
> I really enjoyed it
> Really worth it course and my trip ( 1 way about 140miles 2h:30min drive, no problem )
> ...


You are most welcome Jakub, welcome along anytime. Plus Shiney Phil aka Mr Krabs is still counting your money.


----------



## recon1 (Jun 11, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks steve, great course with plenty of insite to the polishing technique

and thanks to the shinearama crew for there hospitality see you all next time

:thumb:


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

just like to big up steve n phil :wave:
very informative course as always
also got to meet a great set of lads :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi guys
Some photos from our great course



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Great day, loved every second  Spent far too much tho!!! Haha


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

A big thank you to Steve & Phil for a excellent day, very informative, recommended to all! Thanks again.


----------

